# Circuito ahuyenta roedores - Algunas dudas sobre el funcionamiento...



## yoelmauri (Jun 6, 2009)

Bueno, aca adjunto pongo un circuito del q ya he hecho varias unidades..
Primera pregunta.. como lo pruebo? porque compre un hamster y no se da por enterado de la presencia del aparato.. investigando los aparatos estos los molestan y despues de unas semanas los roedores se van, asi que la idea del hamster creo que no fue muy buena..
Y la otra pregunta.. este aparato emite una frecuencia variable?
Mis conocimientos de electronica son limitados, agradezco todo lo que me puedan aportar. Saludos desde Junin!


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

maltratador de animales!

los hamster creo que son "hechos", compra un raton de laboratorios! 

la frecuencia debe estar por encima de los 20khz, hasta ahi oimos nosotros..

es lo que te puedo ayudar


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 6, 2009)

Jajja, non, no los maltrato, lo tuve casi un mes re bien cuidadito, jeje despues lo delvolvi al que me lo vendió
Si.. la frecuencia (si es que funciona jaj) seguro esta por arriba de los 20khz. Pero mi pregunta es si esta frecuencia sera variable automaticamente.. yo no me doy idea para analizar el circuito. Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2009)

anda con el aparato (trata de alimentarlo a pilas) a una unidad basica de politica de tu zona .
sentate en la puerta y ponete a ajustar la perillita de la frecuencia .
cuando ves que salen todos corriendo como evacuando el lugar deja ahi el preset.

listo


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 6, 2009)

Jjajajaj, ya pense llevarlo a la facu y ponerlo, seguro salen corriendo todos los que estudian abogacia, jajajaja. Igual no tiene perilla de frecuencia, jaja


----------



## Cacho (Jun 7, 2009)

yoelmauri dijo:
			
		

> Jjajajaj, ya pense llevarlo a la facu y ponerlo, seguro salen corriendo todos los que estudian abogacia...



Pero entonces no espanta roedores: Espanta aves carroñeras.
Podrías venderlo como espantabuitres.


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 7, 2009)

medi con un osciloscopio la salida del 555, te das cuenta enseguida si funciona o no (al menos que este roto el piezo). Modificando los valores de R1,R2 o C1 podes variar la frecuencia




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor no uses lenguaje bajo en los posts. Mantengamos el nivel del foro entre todos. Gracias.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 7, 2009)

Con respecto a la frecuencia lo que quiero saber es si varia automaticamente, o si por el contrario, el piezo siempre emite la misma frecuencia. Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 7, 2009)

no es fija, varia segun el vicho (llamse politico, abogado, suegra, raton, etc..)  que quieras espantar!

los gatos son los que se acostumbran a todo, creo!


----------



## zaiz (Jun 7, 2009)

Es una frecuencia de 100kiloHertz modulada por la frecuencia de 60 Hertz de la línea.

Es decir que así como dices, varía automáticamente todo el tiempo. Algo así como un "wawa" pero a la frecuencia de 100khz.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 8, 2009)

Gracias por los datos.. El tema de la variacion me interesa, ya que si la frecuencia es fija, produce acostumbramiento en los roedores. Saludos!


----------



## alexus (Jun 8, 2009)

zaiz, eso de la modulacion creo que es solo para ese caso, y si es a plias o bateria?

ahi cambia la cosa!


----------



## zaiz (Jun 8, 2009)

Si, *yoelmauri*, yo creo que por eso la pusieron variable.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Así es, *alexus*, porque la modulación está tomada, como digo, de la línea.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 8, 2009)

Ya que estamos... lo pienso hacer para vender el aparato.. me gustaria poder suprimir el transformador por el tema de costos.. haciendo una fuente sin transformador. Estuve viendo por el foro las fuentes.. pero como aca este circuito toma parte de corriente alterna y parte de continua se me complicó la cosa. Si alguien tiene un ratito y me quiere ayudar se lo agradezco mucho. Saludossss


----------



## zaiz (Jun 9, 2009)

Igual la puedes hacer sin transformador y tomar una muestra de la señal de la línea para meterla por el pin 5 del 555. Es cuestión de que experimentes.

Saludos.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 10, 2009)

Si, eso seria la idea, pero mucha cuenta no me doy :S No es de vago, pero ni idea. mepa que va a seguir con el transformador, jej


----------



## lequerica91 (Feb 24, 2010)

Estuve leyendo todos estos comentarios ... y creo que nadie ha tenido el problema de conseguir el resonador ultrasónico. Me pueden dar info del resonador pues no quiero usar un tweeter...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2010)

un buzzer funciona bien ay con y sin oscilador y de diferentes voltajes,creo que a eso le llama resonador,
ay con terminales y con cables como el de la foto,se puede conectar directamente ala salida del 555 sin problemas,yo e conseguido aullar perros ,ni idea si las lauchas se espantaron,variando la frecuencia uno observa como el perro se rasca la oreja ,quiere decir que si es molesto para ellos


----------



## lequerica91 (Feb 24, 2010)

Un transductor piezoelectrico es igual a un resonador ultrasónico??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2010)

a los gatos parecen inmunes por lo menos el mio


----------



## lequerica91 (Feb 24, 2010)

mejor q*UE* no le haga nada ... pero a los insectos?


----------



## yoelmauri (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola Gustavo, que tal? como varias la frecuencia del 555? no me pasas el circuito que hiciste para los perros? gracias!
Tengo otra pregunta.. estuve fabricando otro circuito de estos y me encontre que los tweeters nuevos que compre (unos redondos para automotor) vienen con un capacitor dentro del mismo de 1microfaradio (es lo que me parece que leo, no estoy seguro), lo quise desarmar al tweeter, pero se rompe.. asi que lo que queria saber es si le afectara en el funcionamiento del circuito.. originalmente como se ve en el diagrama, antes del tweeter, el circuito ya tiene un capacitor de 1 micro. Saludosss


----------



## yoelmauri (Mar 25, 2010)

Agrego otra pregunta.. alguien sabe si puedo amplificar la salida?? con que ampli? alguien me ayuda?? Muchas gracias!!


----------



## yoelmauri (Mar 27, 2010)

agrego una pregunta mas.. alguien sabe como puedo anular el trafo?? y con alguna resistencia o algo mandarlo a 220 directo? Saludosss


----------



## maton00 (Mar 27, 2010)

saben tambien que sirve para fastidiar gente un flip flop con transistores bc557, en vez de poner dos leds pones solo uno y donde iba el otro un tweeter piezo electrico y en vez de capacitores electroliticos capacitores ceramicos de 47nf o 33nf o 22nf  y oires como si te taladraran los oidos con una pila de 9 volts
...y claro hasta un equipo de medicion de audicion te armas
cuidado con el volumen hasta mueve parlantes de 8 pulgadas saludos.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 15, 2010)

Agrego una pregunta.. compre unos tweeters que me vinieron con un capacitor dentro del tweeter de 4.7 microfaradios, le hara algo al funcionamiento de este circuito? es muy dificil anular los capacitores.. Espero que alguien me ayude. Saludoss


----------



## silascientific (Mar 23, 2011)

hola a todos del foro 
les cuento que arme el circuito del espanta roedores y no me esta funcionando bien le alimente con 5 vol. y luego lo puse 12  y no paso mucho dejo de emitir el sonido les mostrare una imajen sobre lo que arme  le puse un pontenciometro(R3) de 20k despues del condensador que una al pin 2 del integrado para ajustar la frecuencia

y me olvide algo
ise funcionar con el buzzer del telefono que son unos planitos y redonditos y tambien ise funcionar con buzzer de mi multi dijital que serbia como indicador de baja impedancia en prueba de diodos y pues suena bajito  y suerte con todos y tambien probe con un amplificador
que arme con el CI tda 1554 aqui les dejo unas imajenes de mi amplificador


----------

